# modification to Ga15 engine



## big_duds (Nov 12, 2003)

What modifications can i make to get more horse power out of this engine?


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

install a CAI


----------



## big_duds (Nov 12, 2003)

fondoo said:


> install a CAI


i do not understand (CAI)


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

big_duds said:


> i do not understand (CAI)


CAI= Cold Air Intake


----------



## big_duds (Nov 12, 2003)

2HundredEHsex said:


> CAI= Cold Air Intake


i must be a real :dumbass: 
I installed one on the weekend
i am getting a little more power with it


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Man turbo that hoe


----------



## big_duds (Nov 12, 2003)

Chuck said:


> Man turbo that hoe


ok i will do that
what size turbo do you recommend? :showpics:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

or get a header. don't forget to get bigger exhaust. you could always swap an sr20 in there.
might i suggest taking a look at this turbo kit made specially for the ga16de? im pretty sure all the parts would work for the ga15. www.hotshot.com


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

big_duds said:


> ok i will do that
> what size turbo do you recommend? :showpics:


T28, custom manifold, and then custom downpipe, and then make your own intercooler piping... go ghetto [email protected]!


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

yo man i've got the sam problem my engine is ga15DE too. join the club!
at least i anit the only one who has a 1.5 engine in my car!
hehehe!


----------

